# My re-done tank



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

Well i got rid of most of my driftwood and picked up two more supers.

I'm hoping to get a few more onion plants or try some Vals to cover all of the back wall.

I can't get a really good shot of my tank. This is the best of 3 or 4. You can get the idea. I'm trying the "simple" look. 









3 supers









Tern









Cariba









Piraya


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm lovin it like McDonalds.


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Great looking tank and pygo schoal, Like the simple look and gives the fish plenty of swimming an growing room! Mine have grown a lot quicker since i've emptyed my tank out a bit too!!

Tom


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice niche


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

cool tank and setup for certain. nicely rounded shoal too i may add.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Looking good, i think your idea of onion plants all along the back would look very cool, and also not take up much room


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a beautiful set-up, mate


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Truly a beautiful setup.









whats their temperment like under such bright conditions?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

very nice looking set-up


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

personnaly , I liked the way it looked before................It was already simple but beatifull. still looks nice now too though


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

tank looks great. great color's on those guys.


----------



## organ (Feb 15, 2005)

Awesome set up! I plan to re-do my rbp tank this summer and I think I'm going to get white gravel like yours. It looks so natural.

Maurice


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

looks real good


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Love the set up. White sand always looks great.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

TheSaint said:


> Truly a beautiful setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are fine.. they get use to it. i've lost 2 p's but who hasn't lost a fish or 2. Both sets of lights are not on at the same time for really long. One side comes on early and shuts off earlier. Kinda simulates the sun coming up and down... not sure if it matters to them.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s good but i liked it better before but he still look,s great


----------

